# Do any of you have pics of



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

your Skyline's or other Skylines and some girls posing with them


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

pervert !!

  

send em my way too !!

/Steve


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Yes, a bit of my car with myself and two models. Will that do?


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Typhoon said:


> *your Skyline's or other Skylines and some girls posing with them *


Not yet, but someone has asked me to take some this week 

Better get it washed (the car that is!)


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

SteveC said:


> *pervert !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that was funny. I didn't really mean it as a perverted thing. I just thought that i would put up a pic of a skyline and some girls as the background on my computer.

davewilkins- 
Yeah that would be cool the pic of you and the models. might as well take a look


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hopefully wednesday next week as I am going to a photo shoot for Toyo Tires 
Best regards Alan


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I did say that the car got edged out of the picture. Not to worry...no one looks at the car


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

what you can see of the car looks good.... I wish i had girls like that take pics next to my truck


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Hey,

Aren't those the two girls that were in same pictures with BlowDogs R34?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Yes, well spotted that man.... and one of them has different size boobs on his photo...must be gas adjustable 
And I have a short video of her from men and motors. They were very pleasant young ladies.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Car.... What car?! 
Very pleasant indeed I'd say !!

Mark


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*nice*

nice sets off......................t...WHEELS


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

only one person had a pic with girls near the car....I know there has to be more out there somewhere


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Wow,*

those false arms look almost real Dave


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

You can tell that I am engaged can't you


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Dave, you didnt really need to take the plate out!! whos gonna be looking that!!!
where did you find the chicks


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Donny in the Park at Stratford upon Avon in September- See here
The young ladies were given out Max Power poster packs near to us. Was distracting when they bent down to pick them up


----------



## ncno2 (Dec 27, 2002)

Those 2 girls were also at Trax 2002 at Silverstone this year, very nice! My mate got one of him with them and now has it as the background

What about the video with them then, will you be posting it up for all to admire?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Video*

Definately not. The video is sexist and degrading to women  
Whilst I think about it, someone quite important on here has a picture of the same models and his GTR R34. It is a lot better picture than mine.


----------



## ncno2 (Dec 27, 2002)

What a great photo to look at indeed (The car obviously)


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

**squinting**

...they look about the same size to me... hmmm, better have another look. Damn, can't stop looking at that sexy bonnet!


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

That really gets on my nerves when somebody walks in front of you just as your taking a photo of a really good looking car


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Dave, give up the video mate. I'll host it for you if need be

[email protected]


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

Mmmm yeah top thread.

Nice bodywork bulgeing panels rear end, top skirt






Nice boobs too!!


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Picture my dirty car, them washing it, wet shirts, bent over cleaning the wheels, suds everywhere.......in heaven........... 

Right can't move from my desk for a couple of minutes...breath/relax!

Top pics


----------



## Paul G (Jul 26, 2002)

'Scuse me Darlin'  








If i've told you once... get your 4ss off The Line 








:smokin: :smokin: 
Nice one
Paul G


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Maybe I am weird, but I don't care how hot a girl is, she won't get to sit on my bonnet


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Bend them over on the spoiler and you can do her then! For deeper penetration adjust the downforce of the spoiler. 

Waqas


----------

